# Check this PIG out!!!



## WhiskerWizard

Caught this one tonight around 9:30pm out of the Chagrin/Lake Erie trib. Caught on Aldi's shrimp. Was fishing for cats but caught this whopper. Hell of a fighter. Came out to be 33". Didn't have a proper scale but guess is around 30lbs. Just a massive girth though. It actually bent and broke the pole of the net when we got it out of the water.


----------



## Lewzer

Boy I bet that was fun. My little creek has been blown out for weeks now.


----------



## Shortdrift

That had to be a heck of a fight and real surprise, Nice picture and thanks for sharing.


----------



## WhiskerWizard

It was fun alright. I was using an Ugly Stik with an Abu 6501 Baitcaster with 14 lb braid. As soon as I set the hook the drag went crazy. All I heard was ZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!! lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fredg53

Believe me the pic really doesnt do it justice I was there it was a biggun nice work Blake. I feel myself pullin in a 35er tonight:B:B


----------



## fredg53

[ bent and broke the pole of the net when we got it out of the water.[/QUOTE]

BTW you owe me a new net


----------



## JimmyMac

That is one hoss of a carp, way to go! Those big carp are a blast in my opinion. 


Just a tip on the net issue, always make sure once your fish is in the net, lift by grabbing hold of the rim of the net pulling it up vertically. Lifting with the handle on any decent fish will normally cause it to bend or break. Went through a few dip nets learning that the hard way.


----------



## salmon king

Hey whisker hunter good job nice fish.. Ive caught quite a bit nice carp on the tribs but DANG thats a biggun!!!Dude I think you were fishin the way low area near the marinas { not giving it away lol) I fished the dome a few times and had some good luck on crawlers... funny story . my girl cousin had just broken up with her boyfreind so I took her down to the dome to catch some fish.She was sad and pretty out of it and I noticed she was sitting down right next to my ugly stick while it was going bonkers. so I set the hook and brouht that carp in ... Good luck out there and hopefully youll get into some prime big cats... Dustin


----------



## Davidd

Wow! I think that might be worthy of an Ohio Fish Pin. Did you send it in to ODNR.


----------



## Whaler

That's a beauty !


----------



## sbreech

Holy crap! Nice work on that...Fish Ohio!


----------



## WhiskerWizard

Yep...already registered it for the fish ohio. And yes it was in the marina area. The carp are runnin thru there right now. Caught a couple 25" channels putts there so far thus year. My girlfriend caught a fish ohio channel from the same spot last week. I think it was 27". Never realized how much of a fight carp will put up when there hooked. Lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crappielooker

They sure are a lot of fun reeling them in.


----------



## fontinalis

its a very nice fish, but honestly its prob only about 12-13lbs


----------



## WhiskerWizard

I am the shipping/receiving supervisor at my work and I lift and weigh stuff all day. That fish was at least 25-30 lbs. It was at least 15" girth around the belly and back.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Socom

fontinalis said:


> its a very nice fish, but honestly its prob only about 12-13lbs


 That is a terrible estimate, especially just from looking at the picture. wow.

Anyway, nice fish man!


----------



## fredg53

I saw it held it fontails ur probably just jealous it was def 20 plus bring it 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## SeanStone

My friend caught a 20lb and some odd ounce carp last year, so I looked back at the pictures and he had taken a measurement and weighed it. It was weighed using a Rapala digital 50lb scale. It measured 32 inches in length, he didn't get a girth though.I would assume that fish would be similar in weight or just slightly above. With that being said it's very difficult to judge a fish by a picture. In my oppinion 20lbs would be a very modest estimate. Great fish.


----------



## WhiskerWizard

I would agree with 20lbs at least. This fish was VERY fat. Probably full of eggs because they are spawning right now. I caught another one a couple days ago but it was only 28" and it was real fat too. I didn't want to start problems....it's just a nice damn fish.LOL

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ezbite

great rubber lips!! i agree with others, 20 some pounds.


----------



## SeanStone

My little brother landed a 38 incher that weighed 35lbs. I figured i would throw out a few more numbers for you guys. We were shocked that the fish was so short, the 32lber that I mentioned earlier was way longer. Lengths can be decieving sometimes. The picture will be posted pretty soon in another thread.


----------



## WhiskerWizard

Sean...I saw the pic and commented. Great fish. considering your fish was 35# and can say that mine had to be close to 30. I don't care what others say. Awesome catch. Where did you catch itif you don't mind sharing.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## SeanStone

Public reservior, in southern Ohio. Pm sent.


----------

